# Updated pics (rims) :)



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

Well finaly after all these technical difficulties and such i got my 17's on (Motegi Mr7's) 

Here are the pics you have been waiting for 










Tell me what you think 

ps. any of you that have lowered your b13 with sprint, intrax, and sportlines youll run into some difficulties with 17x7 rims. i had to roll over my left side fenter and bang in some extra stuff on both sides so it didnt rub. Also the fronts will rub on the guards when you turn really sharp (its not that bad). 

Hope you like 

CORY


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

They look really nice bro. Good choice on the gun metal finish. What brand tires are you running, dam 17's look huge on a b13...


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

well right now i got a mix match set with phantoms on the front and 1 rage and 1 yakohma on the back until i get 2 more phantoms.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

*Looks good*

Real good. You know I've been waiting for these pictures! Yeah, what type of tires are you running? Didn't you say you were going to throw on some Kumho's? They do look pretty big, but it just makes me wanna get them even more! Did you feel any acceleration difference and/or what was it like over bumps? Pretty rough ride? About your fender rub, my friend totally took out his inner wheel well so he could drop it all the way with his adjustabels (6" max, HUGE drop, doesn't ride with it like that, he just wanted to see what it would look like) So anyways, he rubbed at first but doesn't anymore. Do you think I should go with 17's or 16's? Do you think the tires would be the same sidewall height? (205/40-17/16). Because I want to run some low-pro's for the good looks. Once again, looks real good!


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

I think you should go with 17's just cause they look nicer. People say they hurt your performance and all but i figure i dont street race or anything so why not have some looks while crusing and when i go to the track slap on my stockers right. Performance the brakes work better, steering way more responsive, acceleration slower but not a whole lot. Eaither way if you get 16's or 17's you should go with a 205/40/** A 205/40/17 is actually bigger than the stock for b13's. A 205/40/16 would be closer to the over all diamater. The rubbing is not bad just take a hammer and vise grip and roll over the inside fenders in the back and you should be fine. Any way good luck.

CORY


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks good - I like the gunmetal on a silver car.


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

You think there's any way you could get anymore pictures? Sorry for asking but I was just seeing if I could get a closer look! I think next week I'm going up to Pep Boys, grab the wheels, and order the tires online! Then I'm just going to wait to get some springs that should hold me over until I get my REAL suspension!! I'm pumped up. What tires you guys reccomend? (205/40-?? btw...either 16 or 17 definately)? I'm looking at either Nitto NT450's or NT555's real close. Anything else you guys reccomend?


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I hear from alot of guys that Nitto 450's just plain suck. I would look into some Kumho's, i have some Falken ze-502 tires on my car and i like them. Either way stay away from the 450's...


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

my car looks the same but no sunroof and stock wheels


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

What color is that i cant find that out its the same as mine

*color code scratched from door*


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

My color code is scratched from the door too. I have no idea what its supposed to be its kinda wheel i dont know.

CORY


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

AND NISSAN CANT TELL ME WITH OUT A CODE


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Jokerluv said:


> **color code scratched from door* *


Crazy, same here! Must be something about silver Sentras. Next time I take something to the bodyshop to be painted, I'll ask them.


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

for tires: either Kuhmo Ecsta 712s or Falken ZE 512. i've got the falkens and they are bad ass.

it looks really good man, gunmetal all the way, but stock was 13" or 14", and a 205/40 would be really good.


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

These would look pimp but a smaller size


----------



## Jokerluv (Jul 14, 2002)

hm wouldnt let me edit my post by the way these are 18's


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

looks good
those rims would really lok nice on my aztec red
but oh well, done moddin the b13


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

XtremE said:


> *looks good
> those rims would really lok nice on my aztec red
> but oh well, done moddin the b13 *


why is that?? why are you done??


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2002)

nice and clean yo I like it. But I would also agree on the kumo's. I've had both kumo's and falken's,and the kumo's lasted longer.In fact I still have them on and tire wear is outstanding.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Nice! I wish I was running 17s for show. Too bad I cracked a set of 17s the first week I had them, then I bent a set of 16s a month after I had them all because of the roads around here. Don't ya'll think 40 series is kinda low? I'm running 15" rims with 195/50s and I think they're just right.

What do ya'll think about this:


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Bad roads here in NY was why i bought my 15x6.5 wheel and 195/50/15 tire combo. I think that 15's look fine on a b13, plus they're a bit lighter too. 16 & 17 inch wheels may look good but 15's are much better for a daily driver like me...


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2002)

I have the same kind of silver Sentra and the color code on the door reads this:
color: BG6
trim: B
trans: RS5F31A


----------



## LexKyB13 (May 1, 2002)

i agree with sentrapower93, for a daily driver, 15s all the way, and 50 series tires.


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

i have 16s with 205 40s and my car is a aily driver and i live in vermont we have some of the worst roads on the east coast and the ride is perfectly fine thier isnt that much difference between my 16s and the stock 13s


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

> _*Originally Posted by Slvrsentra*_
> the brakes work better


This doesn't make sense to me. Depending on your tire size, if you maintained the same overall diameter as stock then nothing should be different other than handling and a rougher ride. If the diameter increased, then braking should get worse, because the leverage against which the rotor has to work has increased. Consequently, if you went with a smaller diameter than stock, braking should get better, since the leverage would be less. Does this make sense?


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah i have to admit i do brake a little hard but as far as brake fad goes it has gone way down due to the fact that my brakes get WAY more air and can cool down quicker.


----------

